
Amazon Linux Container Image - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-container-image-for-cloud-and-on-premises-workloads/
======
zedpm
Super; trying to set up local dev environments that actually match what we're
running on AWS has been a pain point. Amazon Linux is EL-based, so you can run
some EL variant like CentOS, but it's often different enough to matter.

